# Norwegian: har været [hos]



## estreshita

hi jeg vil gjerne at annen forsteller meg det..
hva betyr : har været 
på tekten fastslår : jeg har været hos legen i dag

.. espero que alguien sepa hablar noruego y me lo pueda explicar en spansk eller engelsk =S
har er have, tener og være er be på engelsk
have to ??? tengo que estar?? 
tusen takk

ah!!! andre spørsmål..hos?? være med?


----------



## elroy

He estado/Estuve con el médico hoy.
I was _(lit. have been)_ with the doctor today.

har været = he estado = have been


----------



## estreshita

tusen takk!!! så gøy!! no pense que alguien me responderia!!
y hos? es med? me refiero a si es sinonimo..


----------



## elroy

estreshita said:
			
		

> tusen takk!!! så gøy!! no pense que alguien me responderia!!
> y hos? es med? me refiero a si es sinonimo..


 
Efectivamente, el noruego no lo estudian muchos. 

En cuanto a "hos," sí, en este contexto es sinónimo de "med."  Creía que respondía a esta pregunta ofreciendo la traducción.


----------



## estreshita

si.. pasa que tenia entendido que "hos" significa "at" del ingles..
pero veo que tambien es whith , pense que lo podias haber escrito mal, pero no.. veo que puede tambien significar whith.. gracias!! 
ha det bra!, takk for alt!


----------



## elroy

Bueno, lo que pasa es que "hos" no se puede traducir directamente ni al inglés ni al castellano.  Es el "chez" del francés y el "bei" del alemán.

Una mejor traducción sería, "I was *at* the *doctor's *today."

Perdona, no debería haber puesto "with."  La verdad es que "med" y "hos" no son sinónimos puros.  

Si estás "hos" el médico estás también con él, pero si estás "con" él no significa siempre que estés "hos" él.

Espero que te haya quedado más claro.


----------



## estreshita

a ver.. "med" seria con el..
y "hos" seria.. con el siempre?? no entiendi lo que me explicaste al ultimo..
perdon que no tengo tildes en el teclado
gracias mil de todos modos sos muy amable


----------



## elroy

estreshita said:
			
		

> a ver.. "med" seria con el..
> y "hos" seria.. con el siempre?? no entiendi lo que me explicaste al ultimo..
> perdon que no tengo tildes en el teclado
> gracias mil de todos modos sos muy amable


 
A ver...si estás en la casa de alguien, estás "hos" él.

En inglés se diría "at his place."

Mejor?


----------



## estreshita

ah!! claro, es algo asi como que "hos" lo puedo usar para personas y tambien para lugares.. claro en ingles lo mas parecido seria "at" y en espaniol se podria traducir como : "en lo de" es super slang pero se usa de todos modos..
por ejemplo:estuve con el medico ( med ) solo para personas
                estuve en lo del medico ( hos ) para personas y lugares..
algo asi seria??? y queda mejor "hos" porque si dijera "med" me estaria refiriendo a que estuve con el medico, pero no presisamente fui a consulta, puedo estar hablando de mi amigo el medico..

disculpa el no escribir la enie en su lugar tengo esto -->Ø jaja. mil gracias!


----------



## elroy

Sí, creo que lo has entendido bien.


----------



## estreshita

=) =) thank you very much!! you are so kind! =)


----------



## bjervell

Just to clear things up (and with the danger of having missed some of the spanish):

The norwegian 'har vært' (Note that 'været' means 'the weather'...) often will translate as have/has been. But in the doctor case, the translation given in the thread is correct (Jeg har vært hos doktoren i dag -> I was at the doctor's today)

'Hos' I think is also translated correctly as meaning at someone's place.
Jeg er hos deg -> I am at your place

As for 'være med', this litteraly means 'be with'. But if you want to say for instance, 'I am with her', that will translate as 'Jeg er *sammen med* henne'.  

Bjørn


----------



## estreshita

tusen takk.. ja, er vanskelig..men..jeg kan ikke si..jeg er med hun?
jeg tenker at jeg kan å si..jeg er med hun 
jeg er sammen med henne..hvis jeg sier ikke sammen er uriktig ? bare jeg er med henne..
tusen takk bjørn =)


----------



## bjervell

estreshita said:
			
		

> tusen takk.. ja, er vanskelig..men..jeg kan ikke si..jeg er med hun?
> jeg tenker at jeg kan å si..jeg er med hun
> jeg er sammen med henne..hvis jeg sier ikke sammen er uriktig ? bare jeg er med henne..
> tusen takk bjørn =)



'Jeg er med henne' is not directly wrong, as it is sometimes used in oral Norwegian. But notice that you would have to use 'henne' and not 'hun'. 

Yes, languages are hard. I am myself struggeling with French for the moment.. ;-)

Bjørn


----------



## toretito

"Hos" se utiliza siempre cuando estas en casa del medico, dentista, en casas de personas: ej.

Hun har fått jobb hos en tannlege.
Hun skal bestille time hos tannlegen.
Hun bor hos tante og onkel.

"Med" se utilizan igual que el español, exepto para lo que les he puesto en la anterior explicacion.

Jeg laget mat med pasta.
Jeg er med en venn.

Espero que les haya ayudado en algo...


----------



## Dan2

elroy said:


> Bueno, lo que pasa es que "hos" no se puede traducir directamente ni al inglés ni al castellano.  Es el "chez" del francés y el "bei" del alemán.


I believe that that's correct and in fact goes beyond the "at the place of" meaning.  I've heard expressions in Norwegian like "hos mennesker", which is reminiscent of expressions like "chez les hommes" and "bei Menschen".


----------

